# Honda Choices



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi guys, I've mostly been lurking and trying to gain as much info as I could over the last year before I pulled the trigger on a unit. I live in the New Haven county of Connecticut, bought my first house in Oct 2015, and got hit with a couple of storms last year. My driveway is 2.5 cars width by about 3 cars deep, on a 15deg paved incline. Immediately to the right is a 30deg incline of grass. My neighbors driveway is directly parallel to mine on the left side. This requires me to drag the snow from one side to the other to and to toss it over the bank that starts to build up. It is also a one way street so that means we aren't quite a priority for plows.

I've been kicking around the idea of a Ariens Hydro Pro 28" wheeled unit, never really looked at the Hondas. Over the last few weeks as I started to really look again I started to look at the Honda units. I was focus hard on the wheel units but the 1332 only comes in a track setup. I was a little turned off by that after hearing from a few landscaping buddies in regards to tracks being a PITA and getting stuck.

I took a trip to CT Power & Sport today and talked to a sales guy for an hour. After hearing me out he brought me over to the Honda units and said a Hydro Pro is in the same price bracket as these but these have a Honda engine, considering them. He let me start up a HSS928AAWD right there on the floor. I got to take it around and play with the controls. It was a leftover 2015 that they offer a 10% price break on. He also had a leftover HSS1332AAT that had no fuel in it. I played around with the bucket adjustment mechanism and was impressed. It lacks the 12v starter but still saves 10%. ($2817 vs $2473 before tax)

I think he swayed me from the Hydro Pro but now I'm torn between the 928 and the 1332. I read the post about the guy that bought 2 and was very upset with their performance. I'll be selling/buying anew home next summer and could easily end up with a gravel driveway since I'm trying to get a little more out of the city and onto a couple acres. I want a 15-20yr machine that won't leave me hanging when we do get hit with a bad one.

Any advice or recommendation for a newbie?


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

nastorino said:


> I want a 15-20yr machine that won't leave me hanging when we do get hit with a bad one.


I don't understand this statement.

In any event, I have a nearly new HS1132TA tracked unit and love it. I could see that a 13HP HS1332TA tracked unit would have a little more power for end of driveway. But my 11HP HS1132TA never failed me during my first season (last Winter). 

Do some more research on Honda tracked units. I also have a Ariens ST1032 wheeled unit. 

You know how wheeled units work? They are a three point system with two wheels in the back and the scraper bar as the third point in the front.

You know how tracked units work? The track holds up the scraper bar the height that you set it. Which is what I prefer on a rough dirt driveway.


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

Apparently I can't put together a complete sentence :/

What I was trying to say was I'd like to buy a machine that will last me 15-20yrs, I'm not looking for a throw away after 3-4 years that has been poorly engineered. In the end it will be less headaches. 

Yes I understand the differences between the two styles, wheeled and tracked. Due to the hydro unit and the steering system would it be difficult to maneuver such a large snowblower as the 1332 in a 2 car width driveway?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I've never used a 32" blower, but judging by the size of your driveway a 24" blower would be enough (thinking of when you get a new house with a wider/longer driveway, then you'll likely need a 28-32 blower).
The HSS1332 will have plenty of power in any snow conditions, it should not be too hard to maneuver since it has "power steering", and well maintained and taken care of, it will for sure last 15, 20 or more years.
Does the HSS1332 that you looked at has the "shear pin less" auger gearbox system?, if not I will get an HSS1332(ATD/AATD?) that has that system (seems to be well worth it).
The 12V key on electric start (with on board 12v battery) is a nice feature as well that often gets overlooked.
:blowerhug:


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I am generally a big Ariens fan believing they build a quality product at a reasonable price with stellar customer support. 

At this price point with the deal they are offering you I would treat myself to the HSS1332 and don't look back. The 928 is nice as well, but you will get more power per inch of auger size out of the 1332. Most Honda owners are satisfied folk, however from the many reviews I have read 1332 owners are the most satisfied with their purchase.

Any one of these machines with proper maintenance and storage will easily serve you for 15-20 years plus. My 1995 MTD 640F served me nearly 20 years still ran pretty well but was rusting when I sold it.

Good luck and all the best.


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

Cardo111 said:


> I am generally a big Ariens fan believing they build a quality product at a reasonable price with stellar customer support.
> 
> At this price point with the deal they are offering you I would treat myself to the HSS1332 and don't look back. The 928 is nice as well, but you will get more power per inch of auger size out of the 1332. Most Honda owners are satisfied folk, however from the many reviews I have read 1332 owners are the most satisfied with their purchase.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice Cardo. I always thought Ariens the top notch, but like you said at this price point i can look at Honda's. Online from snowblowers direct is obviously cheaper but I like the idea of supporting the local guys and having them set it up for me at no charge. I think they will delivery it as well actually.

The leftover HSS1332AT is right at the $3k OTD. The new HSS1332ATD which gives me the 12v electric starter ends up being $400 more at $3400 OTD.

$400 for the onboard starter seems ridiculous. Then again it has all the other bells but is missing a single whistle


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

But, you can't underestimate the cool factor of the battery start. Turn the key watch the neighbors drool. Also, you will also question "should I have spent the extra money? " seriously though, either machine will do you proud. You'll get many, many years of reliable service.


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

Hmm cool factor is a powerful thing when it comes to purchasing ?

I'll have that one final decision to make I guess when I'm ready to pull the trigger.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

_*nastorino*_,

I think you are missing an important piece of information:
HSS1332AT vs HSS1332ATD (this is right from the Honda website).

Engine 
Honda GX390 
Displacement 389 cc 
Starting System Recoil (AT); _*Electric (DC)/Recoil (ATD)*_ 
Fuel capacity 1.5 gal 
Drive Mechanism Hydrostatic, Infinitely variable 
Clutch type Hydrostatic 
Steering System Steering Clutches  
Wheel / Track Track 
*Auger Overload Protection* Shear Bolts (AT) / _*Torque Sensor and Shear Bolts (ATD) *_
Auger Height Adjustment Thumb Operated Gas Strut with Infinite Adjustment 
Stages 2 
Work Light LED - 12V-6W 
Chute Adjustment System Remote Electric Joystick 
Chute Deflector Articulation Single Articuled 
Chute Turning Radius 198° 
Clearing Width 31.9 in. 
Clearing Height 21.7 in. 
Max. Discharge Distance 56 ft. 
Max. Discharge Capacity 2750 lb./min 
Dimensions (L x W x H) 58.5" x 32.9" x 43.5" 
Dry Weight 276 lb. (AT); 298 lb. (ATD) 
Residential Warranty 3 years 
Commercial Warranty 3 years 

Honda HS1332AT and ATD Model Info | Two-stage 32" Snow Blower | Honda Snow Blowers

You are not just missing a battery and key on electric start on the AT vs the ATD model, but you are also missing the *torque sensor auger gearbox overload protection* (research what that is you may want that feature-this will be very expensive if you wanted to add later, I personally wish Honda will put the system on all their 2 stage snowblowers), and the dual chute deflector (really nice feature as well, will cost you about $100 if you want it to add this later). 
Think of it well and make your final decision.
:blowerhug:


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

Thank you for pointing that out, I actually looked over that detail. I see it says the auger protection system is on the ATD which will shut the unit down. Does it have the shear pins for redundancy should that system not work? 

I was leaning towards the ATD since it also has a hour meter onboard.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

nastorino said:


> Does it have the shear pins for redundancy should that system not work? .


I have not seen one personally, but the information that I posted before states it does have shear pins as well, which makes sense.
:blowerhug:


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

I would guess so as well. Thank you!


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

You can add an hour meter for under $25. 

I think you're buying too much machine for the size of your current driveway. My 28" is enough for my 300' drive (4 cars wide for the first 100'). I also live in CT and get the same snows you do. I don't regret choosing the 28" over the 32", for the price difference and storage space needed. It's only one more pass each snow fall, maybe two in the wider section. 
The 24" would be perfect, the 28" would get it done quicker. You will never get stuck with tracks unless you have black ice under, but then you need to spread salt and allow a little melt time. 
Unless you're buying for the next place, you should reconsider size, IMHO.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

PS- in 25 years I've only sheared one bolt... But I always check the driveway before a snow for things that could jam the auger.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

I keep an open end wrench, a small screwdriver and a bunch of shear pins in my pocket while snow blowing with the HS1132TA, because I go through quite a few shear bolts with my dirt driveway. So the auger protection mechanism is very interesting to me. I must not be the only one going through shear pins because no doubt they designed the auger protection system for a reason?


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

SnowG said:


> You can add an hour meter for under $25.
> 
> I think you're buying too much machine for the size of your current driveway. My 28" is enough for my 300' drive (4 cars wide for the first 100'). I also live in CT and get the same snows you do. I don't regret choosing the 28" over the 32", for the price difference and storage space needed. It's only one more pass each snow fall, maybe two in the wider section.
> The 24" would be perfect, the 28" would get it done quicker. You will never get stuck with tracks unless you have black ice under, but then you need to spread salt and allow a little melt time.
> Unless you're buying for the next place, you should reconsider size, IMHO.


 I really appreciate the advice. I didn't consider the 928ATD actually. My driveway is smaller at this time I'm not sure where I'll be in the next 1-3yrs. Storing a 28 might be easier too. 

What are the mechanical differences between the 1332ATD and the 928ATD? Looks like it's missing the pneumatic piston w/ thumb lever to tilt the bucket, as well as a hour meter and also the auger protection system. That's aside from the 4" of bucket width which isn't life or death.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

nastorino said:


> What are the mechanical differences between the 1332ATD and the 928ATD? Looks like it's missing the pneumatic piston w/ thumb lever to tilt the bucket, as well as a hour meter and also the auger protection system. That's aside from the 4" of bucket width which isn't life or death.


All Honda HSS 2-stage track drive models have the gas-assist auger height control. 

Here's a chart that compares both side-by-side:

Honda Power Equipment: Honda Generators, Lawn Mowers, Snow blowers, Tillers


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> All Honda HSS 2-stage track drive models have the gas-assist auger height control.
> 
> Here's a chart that compares both side-by-side:
> 
> Honda Power Equipment: Honda Generators, Lawn Mowers, Snow blowers, Tillers


Thanks Robert. The one thing I don't see on the chart is in regards to the auger protection system. Is that exclusive to the 1332ATD or is it also on the 928ATD?


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

IMHO and hour meter is of little use to a homeowner for a snowblower, because maintenance such as oil changes etc. is more of a seasonal thing. The machine only sees occasional use. Especially in a place like CT where you get perhaps 0-10 uses per season, so even if you have a large driveway or help your neighbors you won't use it more than ~40 hours per year. 

A machine that's used professionally is a different story, because it will see many more hours of use each season, and might require mid-season oil changes or lube.


----------



## uwelk (Jan 6, 2016)

I bought the Honda HSS 928 ATD last winter. First, buying a new snowblower seemed to be a way to guarantee not much snow. I only got to use it a couple of times. I think I like it. I also have an older wheeled 26 inch MTD. The Honda is clearly a better machine but the tracks, steering, and electronically controlled shoot are taking some adjustment getting used to them. Honestly, the few times I used it, I would have been a bit faster using the older MTD. I have a three car driveway that is about 50% larger than you describe and the 28" is more that big enough. If fact it may be a bit too big to maneuver (again still getting used to the tracks).

I live in the west Rocky Mountain area and the snow is usually lightweight. The HSS 928 had no problems with throwing the snow. No clogging problems whatsoever. I broke a sheer bolt on its first use and the auto sensing sounds like a great feature. However, for me the extra size of the 32" would actually be a detriment not worth getting for the auto sensing feature. The battery start is "cool" but probably won't be in a few years when I have to replace the battery. I am sure it won't be cheap. I don't have a problem with pull start. Every other piece of equipment I have with a Honda motor starts with one or two pulls.

The prices you are quoting are great prices compared to what I was looking at last winter. Good luck,


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

nastorino said:


> Thanks Robert. The one thing I don't see on the chart is in regards to the auger protection system. Is that exclusive to the 1332ATD or is it also on the 928ATD?


Exclusive to the HSS1332ATD. 

I understand it needs the on-board battery to work. Would be nice to see it fitted to the HSS928, but as the planning team would look me straight in the eye and say, "Okay, how many more will you commit to sell if we do that?"


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Exclusive to the HSS1332ATD.
> 
> I understand it needs the on-board battery to work. Would be nice to see it fitted to the HSS928, but as the planning team would look me straight in the eye and say, "Okay, how many more will you commit to sell if we do that?"


LOL fair enough. Coming from manufacturing for retail sales I can fully understand that, our planning team just does the opposite. :2cool:


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

E350 said:


> I keep an open end wrench, a small screwdriver and a bunch of shear pins in my pocket while snow blowing with the HS1132TA, because I go through quite a few shear bolts with my dirt driveway. So the auger protection mechanism is very interesting to me. I must not be the only one going through shear pins because no doubt they designed the auger protection system for a reason?


You're not the only one. I bought a 20-pack and used about a half dozen so far. 

My problem is that I'm coming from a Crary BobCat, and those have clutches. For 20 years I was able to bang into trees, woodpiles, rocks, etc. with total impunity. It's been hard for me to adjust!


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'll be interested to see how owners feel about the auger protection system (torque montoring) after a season of use. Specifically.. when it shuts the machine down.... was there an obstruction? 

I'm guessing the new auger bearings (rather than bushings) were necessary to compliment the torque monitoring. 

I'm not being critical - proud owner of a 16 year old HS1132.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

If I recall the oem Honda sheet bolt says 8.8 on its hex head.

So, after I went through my first batch of oem sheer bolts, I bought a bunch of 8.8 grade Metric bolts in the same diameter and length as the oem Honda sheer bolts with some matching nuts.

Since [email protected] has participated in this thread, I ask him and you guys, is there anything wrong with that?


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

E350 said:


> If I recall the oem Honda sheet bolt says 8.8 on its hex head.
> 
> So, after I went through my first batch of oem sheer bolts, I bought a bunch of 8.8 grade Metric bolts in the same diameter and length as the oem Honda sheer bolts with some matching nuts.
> 
> Since [email protected] has participated in this thread, I ask him and you guys, is there anything wrong with that?


I use the same, never had a problem. They shear when I hit stuff.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Nastorino, I have a 8 car long driveway and 50 feet of walkways. I also looked at the 724 and decided to go with a bigger engine for the end of driveway snow. I am sure the 724 would have done the job. I was also looking at a Toro PowermaxHD 826 and wanted an engine about that size. The 928 fits all the parameters. It easily fits through the garage side door. It is maneuverable with the wheels and can traverse the slope of the driveway. It should have enough power to clear any snow that comes along. I will be going out to clear several times during a snowfall and don't expect to clear 30" at one time. And 30" is a rare snow around here so I am not in need of the biggest machine. I think the auger protection on the Honda 1332 is a great idea! If I do ever get one, I will wait until the Honda's develop both electronic fuel injection and an auger protection system on their 928. I have a concrete driveway and I keep it clean so I do not expect a lot of shear bolt breakage. We will see what the end of driveway pile brings and how often the shear bolts need to be replaced. I keep the frontage along the road free from debris as well. 

I think that the Ariens pro machines are very nice as well. They looked well-built in the store and it seems that a lot of the snow removal contractors use them. I've had such good luck with Honda autos and generators that it made sense to go with the Honda.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

E350 said:


> Since [email protected] has participated in this thread, I ask him and you guys, is there anything wrong with that?


Honda's policy on parts is based on some legalese, which basically says Honda recommends using genuine Honda parts or their identical equivalent. 

The key here is knowing if the non-Honda part actually meets or exceeds Honda engineering specs. Parts from a well-known manufacturer with a good history of quality are probably just fine. That might be a bit hard to find with something very common like shear bolts. Your best bet is to shop at a retailer who stocks quality hardware. 

Or just buy the Honda parts. :icon_smile_approve:


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

Miles said:


> Nastorino, I have a 8 car long driveway and 50 feet of walkways. I also looked at the 724 and decided to go with a bigger engine for the end of driveway snow. I am sure the 724 would have done the job. I was also looking at a Toro PowermaxHD 826 and wanted an engine about that size. The 928 fits all the parameters. It easily fits through the garage side door. It is maneuverable with the wheels and can traverse the slope of the driveway. It should have enough power to clear any snow that comes along. I will be going out to clear several times during a snowfall and don't expect to clear 30" at one time. And 30" is a rare snow around here so I am not in need of the biggest machine. I think the auger protection on the Honda 1332 is a great idea! If I do ever get one, I will wait until the Honda's develop both electronic fuel injection and an auger protection system on their 928. I have a concrete driveway and I keep it clean so I do not expect a lot of shear bolt breakage. We will see what the end of driveway pile brings and how often the shear bolts need to be replaced. I keep the frontage along the road free from debris as well.
> 
> I think that the Ariens pro machines are very nice as well. They looked well-built in the store and it seems that a lot of the snow removal contractors use them. I've had such good luck with Honda autos and generators that it made sense to go with the Honda.



Thanks Miles


----------

